# Dont take clarithromycin [antibiotic]



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Ive been taking clarithromycin for several weeks now,its an antibiotic.I wouldnt recomend it to anyone.Since being on it ,my mood has plunneted and tonight I feel very strange.Some of the listed side effects of this antibiotic are anixety,agitation,halluciations,A change in the sence of reality,feelings of unreality
Well even though im dp recovered I have all of them except hallunications,but if i did have hallucinations I wouldnt know because I would be hallucinating.I didnt get the change in reality and unreal feelings untill tonight ,now i have them,so I am coming off of them.They can also cause fits...which may be a connection to causing unreal feelings meaning they may over stimulate the part of the brain where dp happens.
They make you feel groggy ,half asleep and take away concerntration.I suggested to my mental health suport worker that I thought the antibiotics could be causeing my mood change etc of the past weeks,and she agreed ,she said some antibiotics can cause depression.AVOID it like the plague.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh yeah... you've had a bad chest haven't you? Since then we fell out  Well I forgive you now because I know clarithromycin made you feel bad (Hugz) 

Nah really... beg your pardon, I wasn't aware it was effecting you so much.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Did we fall out? I wasnt aware of it......I just thought you had moved on because I wouldnt give you a back massage..etc...I dont really fall out with people.

I dont still have a chest infection ,I have sinusitus now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Well yeah... you moaned then didn't talk to me any more =*(. Hey i'm not after meat to give me back massages... i'm after warm meat because it feels better =P.

gawd... you need TLC


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Did you take a probiotic with it? If you take antibiotics a lot without a pro biotic it will kill the good bacteria that you need to keep your digestive system working properly. Antibiotics fooked me over. I use to get throat infections from surfing because of the bacteria in the water. I'd get like 4-5 a year and take antibiotics for them. Now I have digestive problems because all my good gut flora has died. See how dumb doctors are.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes thats called candida,taking to many antibiotics kills the good bacteria in the gut and causes thrush...I dont have that I dont have digestive problems.The effects were general side efects of the drug,all drugs have side effects....It didnt help the matter because im already feeling a bit low at the moment...I have mental health probs so I ghess that makes people who have these problems more prone to these types of side effects.

Recent studys have actually shown that much of the good bacteria in probiotics doesnt even get into the gut unless its got a cirtain something in it-cant remember more than that.Any way its irevelevent.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

I carried on taking the antibiotic and things only got worse ,then with what happened yesturday I couldnt sleep.I phoned my doctor anmd asked hr if I could have some tamazapam benzos and she gave me some.I explained to her that my mood had been plumeting for several weeks and asked her if it could be the anti-biotics.She said that yes it could cause depression in some people and to stop taking it.Thing is the whole doctors surgery knows my mental health history they know I am prone to depression but they still prescribed it,im not a happy bunny.I only pray that now ive stoped taking it ,ill start to feel better again.Im going to use some st.jhons wort for the depression for a while.So if you are prone to depression etc as most of you are ,this antibiotic is not a good idea.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

There is one clear case study of minoclizine sp? for acne causing DP/DR symptoms. Antibiotics have been known to do this.

Also, I've had sinus problems for years -- ultimately had surgery and made everything MUCH better, but I had waay too many antibiotics in my 30s. I figure no antibiotic will ever work on me again.

If you are sensitive to a particular antibiotic ask for another one (as long as it is effective) and you know not to stop taking the one your on until the switch as those little germs will bite back.

Damn.
Take Care,
D


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Dreamer,
Well I had to go back on the antibiotic :? ,turns out my sinus problems are being caused because of a dental problem,and i cant get a dental appointment for another four weeks...  ..I had to get an emergency dentist appointment on thusday but he said he couldnt remove the tooth,i begged him because im in agony but he said I would have to treat it with antibiotics first because otherwise the infection could become worse and that tooth/sinus infections can cause serious problems if they spread.
My big problem is that I am allergic to alot of antibiotics,i took penecillin most of my life then a couple of years ago I had an alergic reaction to it.Then they started giving me eurithromycin[sp?[ ,and after taking that about five times I was really sick on it,i was throwing up for 3 days.Then they started giving me oxytetracycline,i used it so much that it stoped working as well.They then suggested that I try doxycyline but i was to scared of the listed side effects.Then they gave me metronidazole ,a newer antibiotic and I came out in severe hives after useing it the third time...Now I can only take trimethoprim,oxytetracycline or what they have me on now-clarithromycin ,and the other two dont work as well as this one for sinus or dental infections,so im really stuck.And the thing is this antibiotic now doesnt seem to be working as well because ive been on it so much.
I have been on antibiotics almost constantly for two and a half years now because of various problems,at first i was in hospital several times for severe chest infections..im still working at giving up smoking,but its hard when youre so bloomin anxious all the time,especially when I stop,I feel insane and get derealization everytime I try.

I feel really awfull on this drug but have no choice,i keep bursting into tears im having to use valium to help the severe anxiety its giving me,i cant sleep properly.....and it makes you feel like you are taking sleeping tablets during the day.The only other drug that makes me feel this bad is zopiclone[sleeping tablet] which i cant take-gives me nightmares and the metalic taste it gives you in the mouth is the same taste this antibiotic is giving me.

I despair.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

The drug company have now changed the side effect description of *A change in the sence of reality,feelings of unreality
* to Depersonalisation on the side effect sheet for this medication.Thats the first time ive rever seen the actual word depersonalisation on a side effect sheet so obviously it means that doctors etc are recognising DP as a disoder/symptom more.I have gone back to useing oxytetracycline instead...This one was screwing me up to much emotionally.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

That's good news.

Hope you get sorted out soon with your other med


----------

